# Samba will share with linux, but not windows

## Hexorg

Hello, I'm trying to use samba to share printer with windows box. For now I'm just trying to get a basic share to work. My smb.conf file is really small:

```
[global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP

netbios name = architect

security = share

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.19.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

local master = no

[tempspace]

comment = Data

path = /mnt/win_tmp/tmp

guest ok = yes

browseable = yes
```

I can log into samba by running $ smbclient //127.0.0.1/tempspace from the local terminal, and giving a blank password

I can log into samba using my linux laptop by $ smbclient //architect/tempspace and  giving a blank password

but I can't log into samba share using windows 7 machine on the same network. When I try to map a new drive it says that it CAN reach architect, but tempspace is not found.

I also don't see any logs with errors  :Sad: 

Where else to look?

----------

## Hexorg

Oh who new... I had to start "Computer Browser" service in windows. It coudn't tell me that apparently. Oh well topic closed.

----------

